# What stuff do you do purely for fun on the road?



## up2eleven (Aug 7, 2016)

There's stuff like going to the beach and bodysurfing, or going to free days at museums. What are some things you do that are actively fun?


----------



## Tude (Aug 8, 2016)

This could be a genuinely fun thread here. I love free stuff and keep my nose to the internet on free concerts (or music that I can here outside the park venue), public markets, etc etc. If we get enough responses - I'll move out of general banter and into something more appropriate.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Aug 8, 2016)

kind of hard to be "active" like that on the road. being that I have such a fast metabolism I'm always trying to be as lazy as possible to conserve energy and therefore money.. but I do like to hit the ymca now and again and shoot some hoops, or swim ifn there be a pool in ther... walking into bars where there just randomly happens to be a band performing for no entrance fee is always great, but you never know which one it's gonna be and when in those new towns. pool, for that matter, a game of pool is cheap and always a good time whether by myself or with a challenger.

honestly though, when I think actively fun more often than not it's going to be me running up to the top of some random hill as quickly and excitedly as anyone can imagine an 8 year old running for a goal, just to see whats up there and what's on the other side. that's always the best I think, powering up a new hill.


----------



## Nelco (Aug 8, 2016)

Puppet shows with hand puppets from dollar tree


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Aug 9, 2016)

Finding used book stores. Dive bars. Playing my guitar or reading in the woods. Motels. Natural foraging. Want to start shooting slingshot more and hopefully eating from it. This has been posted a lot. I use a fire tablet now so downloaded movies will be nice in my tent when its dark at 500.


----------



## CelticWanderer (Aug 9, 2016)

I would take decent sized moleskin sktechbook with me and draw fantasy city maps and landmasses, its pretty fun and eats up alot of time


----------



## sasquatch (Aug 13, 2016)

...


----------



## Toasty Tramp (Aug 13, 2016)

I took to the road to write and play music...so most of my time is spent doing some form of either one.

I cant really write while walking through the woods...So I just kinda use whatever is going on in front of me as the setting to whatever story Im working on, and I imagine the things each one of my characters might make of whatever's going on. Ill come up with the millions of different ways the characters may have been brought from the last scene to the current one in front of my eyes.

When that gets boring...I think about the songs Im working on, and Ill spend time singing acapella. Or working the guitar. Or just jam out like there's no tomorrow. Ill make up goofy songs about whats in front of me, whats going on inside of me, etc etc.

After that, Ill dream about the most awesome thing I might be able to pull off woth the rest of the day. Ill think, "If I were some badass character in a story doing all the cool shit that you can do on the road...what would I be doing RIGHT NOW?"

If im superduper bored...Ill go on a rock hunt. Pick up the coolest rock in front of me, trade it out for any cooler rocks I come across walking. At the end of the day, Ill stuff it away til I can mail it to my mom with a handmade postcard cause she loves making art outta the random shit I send her from the road.

If Im in a certain kinda mood...Ill work out whatever personal issues might be plaguing me. One thing that compelled me to take to the road was that I needed time and space to get past the shit that took me to the road in the first place. So...I do the things necessary to make peace with the past. What better place to unleash pent up emotions and baggage than out in the middle of nowhere, where I can't disturb or harm anyone if I'm in the middle of facing some terrible demon?

When all else fails...I practice mindfulness. Tuning into the present moment, and finding the beauty thats trying to catch my attention. Once I find it, I look for the things even more intricately beautiful that require you to look a little deeper. Find the beauty written on the lines, then find the beauty within the lines. You know you're doing it right when you can feel that spiritual connection to any and everything that your eyes can see/your heart can feel.

There's this little phrase that I turn to sometimes. "Do the thing you're supposed to do in the place you're supposed to do it.". I consider where I am, and what Im doing. I think about what kinda stuff I "should" be getting into, taking into consideration my current location. In cities...this is where Ill seek out the things the place is popular for. If Im hiking...Ill turn to photography, reading, keeping an eye out for things I can munch on, Ill identify the trees and plants around me, what I might be able to do with it, how I might use it, etc etc.

If Im bored and in a town...Ill use the internet to figure out whats around me that would be interesting to explore and make use of. Ill find the local hotspots for urban exploration, check em out, use the place as a muse/inspiration for creative work, sometimes build little pieces of art to leave behind that add to the scene. Find local festivals, and busk up the entry fee of there is one. See if theres any local musicians playing, then go and check em out on youtube or soundcloud to see if I wanna see em live. Check out the historical significance of wherever I'm at.

I also love reading. Sometimes Ill seek out the perfect reading spot, and set up camp til I finish reading all the books Im currently reading. Then go to town, trade the books for new ones, and hit the road again.

Show up to farmers markets early, and talk farming/cooking with the vendors while helping em set up for the day. Not only do you usually get a fat hookup, but you also gain knowledge and companionship. Sometimes get offered a place to stay in exchange for a little work.

I dunno...theres so much to do on the road, you just gotta slow down and take a look around you. You can do ANYTHING. Kill boredom figuring out what you wanna do, then keep the boredom dead by relentlessly pursuing whatever your heart settles on.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Aug 13, 2016)

CelticWanderer said:


> I would take decent sized moleskin sktechbook with me and draw fantasy city maps and landmasses, its pretty fun and eats up alot of time


Holy fuck I didn't think anyone else ever did that. 

I also enjoy the fuck out of going to museums, especially the small town ones that have a large amount of local history. I also love reading those information boards you'll sometimes find on old routes that tell you about the area your in.


----------

